# Civil Service Time Expiration



## Blueline1076 (Sep 6, 2008)

My question/concern is I worked for a CC department for 12 years before transferring to another CC dept. My new/current CC dept is in the process of getting out or CC now. I am being told that once my current dept is officially out of CC there is a 2 year window I have in the event I wanted to transfer back to my old CC dept. I am told if I decide to transfer back after this 2 years is up I would have to retake the CC exam to be eligible to go back to my old dept. Can someone please confirm what the exact time and is. I heard 2 years and I also heard 3 and 5. And do I have to retake the CC exam. Thank you


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

If your dept is leaving civil service make sure your union negotiates a grandfather clause for all current employees. You should never lose the status unless the union doesnt fight for it. If not your window is five years.


----------

